# Taurus Serial Numbers



## HandGunNewbie!

All...i have read extensively about the pros and cons of these weapons...from fans and anti's alike...i think my next hand gun will be either a Millennium Pro PT145 or 140...and it if it works out, it will be my primary CCW (just got my permit)...I was hoping one of you fans can tell me which serial numbers to stay away from in order to minimize the chance of a 'lemon'...thank you all in advance! and Merry Christmas!!!

Bo :smt1099


----------



## Gearheart

I'm not sure where the serial numbers cut off but one way to tell the new ones from the old ones is the sights. The new ones have dovetail sights while the old ones had screw on sights.


----------



## HandGunNewbie!

Gearheart...the "screw on's" i more than likely will be able to distinguish...but what does a dove tail sight look like?

Thanks again....Bo :smt1099


----------



## bruce333

dovetails
The sight slides into a machined cut on the slide. Sometimes there is a set-screw to lock it in place, more commonly the sight is friction fit, and can only be moved with a punch and hammer or a special tool.















The front is a half dovetail, one side angled other side straight.

The rear is a full dovetail, both sides angled.


----------



## HandGunNewbie!

Thanks Bruce...my XDm 9mm has dove tail sights...i just did not know what they were called...back to the PT Pro sights...are they hard to remove replace with after market ones? i am willing to give it a shot if they are.

Thanks again, Bo :smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson

It's the shape of the cut. It looks like the angle of a dove's tail as you run down the back of the bird. I guess about any bird could work..Someone just picked a dove.


----------



## Gearheart

The sights on my 745 were very easy to replace. 

I'm about to put the original sights back on because I have to send mine back. I'll try to get you some pictures of the process.

Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## HandGunNewbie!

Thanks GH!

Bo :smt1099


----------

